# Turface alternatives?



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

So I'm whipping along at mach 3, on my bike, coasting down the hill, when someone rams a stick in my spokes. WHAM! Faceplant!

I'm sitting of 14 brand spankin new vivs and my *EVERY* John Deere Landscaper in the state of Colorado, is out of my Turface All Sport Pro. It won't be back in for a good month or so. 
I am looking for an alternative supplier, or an alternative product. I normally use the product like this:
1) eggcrate false bottom
2) fiberglass window screen mesh
*3) 1" of Turface All Sport Pro (grains about the size of kitty litter)*
4) 1" of my homemade clay substrate

Does anybody have any ideas for alternate sourcing or product I could look into?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Doug,

Have you tried other distributors? I'm not sure if you're aware of this or not but other company's sell it in CO.

Distributors | Turface Athletics


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, I get mine from a mom and pop landscape supply store. Check out places that sell landscape supplies.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Doug, 

Have you tried Ewing Irrigation - Colorado. This is where I bought it @ before. Most landscaping/supply houses should carry it. Best of luck.

David


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have a local friend bringing a bag over tomorrow, too. I still have a bag and a half, so that will at least get me started while I check out some other suppliers.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I've used fluorite aquarium substrate before, and it works great.


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

Spaff said:


> I've used fluorite aquarium substrate before, and it works great.


Do you mix it with something? or is that all you use as substrate?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Easy solution for you Doug... they sell 2K pound bags... they last a while


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 26, 2013)

I've heard some cactus and bonsai people use Napa Floor-Dry in plant mixes interchangeably with turface, it's basically calcined diatomaceous earth particles. Part #8822, available at my local Napa dealer for $6.99/24 qts. Here's a link to the MSDS (pdf), includes the statement "Diatomaceous earth products have shown some efficacy as a natural insecticide, but otherwise have no demonstrated toxicity in regards to aquatic or terrestrial life." 

Or maybe stalite/haydite/perma-till (kiln-expanded shale or slate)? Landscape suppliers and hydroponics stores sometimes carry various brands, though if the Napa stuff is suitable it's probably cheaper and easier to find.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Nope, I just use that topped with a fast degrading leaf litter followed by a longer-lasting leaf. The plants grow very well, and I have seen great microfauna production.



r.avalos said:


> Do you mix it with something? or is that all you use as substrate?


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

This is the same thing, same grain size only charcoal color.








I got it from a John Deere landscape center. I bought this along with turface when he said he had two torn bags he'd sell for $5 a piece.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the continuing ideas, guys. I'm sure others will find this helpful, too.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

I went to a landscaping company today that was advertised as a provider for the Turface Athletics Pro League. But they didn't have any. They did have a bag of turface that they sold me and I attached pics.
When I got home I called the other provider in my area. They said that they got the MVP, but not Pro League.
If you could give me a heads up on whether you think the stuff I got would be good enough, whether I should go for the MVP, or keep looking for the pro league, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

kevin575 said:


> I went to a landscaping company today that was advertised as a provider for the Turface Athletics Pro League. But they didn't have any. They did have a bag of turface that they sold me and I attached pics.
> When I got home I called the other provider in my area. They said that they got the MVP, but not Pro League.
> If you could give me a heads up on whether you think the stuff I got would be good enough, whether I should go for the MVP, or keep looking for the pro league, I would greatly appreciate it.




Whats in your hand looks just like what the Turface MVP.... I cannot say for sure but I would be willing to bet it is the same.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Azurel said:


> Whats in your hand looks just like what the Turface MVP.... I cannot say for sure but I would be willing to bet it is the same.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Ok thanks, I have called all 6 John Deere Landscaping companies in Kansas City, plus the 3 distributors that are on their link, and no one has it. So I'm wondering if they discontinued it. I found one place that has the MVP. But as Azurel said, it's probably the same as what I got. So I will go with Primeraone. I looked it up and it says 100% Calcined Fullers Earth (also known as Calcined Clay) so I hope it will be fine. http://grasspad.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/primerafc.pdf

I did have one other question. Is it ok to have turface all the way to the bottom along the edges of the tank? I'm wondering if it would wick the water up to the rest of it on top of the false bottom.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

It looks fine. It's the particle size we are concerned about. We want something with nice, large grains. Something at least the size of kitty litter. 
I wouldn't put it down to the bottom. I have actually tested that and it wicks VERY good.
If you are trying to hide the false bottom, you could do it with gravel, or you can put a strip of black contact paper across the bottom.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Could you use this Doug?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not familiar with that product, but it looks similar to hydroton/LECA/expanded glass? That is probably a larger size than we are looking for. Something for a nice bed for the clay to lay on. It's really just a filler, to stretch your clay. An approximately kitty litter sized particle gives us good drainage, holds both water and air, and the particle size won't let the clay pieces slip down into the turface layer.


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

I ended up using this product that I got at valley green
Pros Choice Red Infield Conditioner :: Athletic Field Materials :: Products | Advanced Turf Solutions, Inc.
I think it may be made by turface as they label valley green on their distributer page. Its the exact same thing anyway.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

bastimentos said:


> I ended up using this product that I got at valley green
> Pros Choice Red Infield Conditioner :: Athletic Field Materials :: Products | Advanced Turf Solutions, Inc.
> I think it may be made by turface as they label valley green on their distributer page. Its the exact same thing anyway.


Yup, same thing. All infield conditioners are a fired clay. That's what we are really looking for. Just a fired clay with pieces big enough to promote good drainage, and small enough that your homemade clay doesn't fall down in between the pieces.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

It's a cheaper leca alternative but it's not as large. I'd say it is in between kitty litter and leca size but it definately sounds like it is bigger then what you're after. It was only $28 for a 65lb bag though and what I've seen leca go for around here you couldn't beat it lol



Pumilo said:


> I'm not familiar with that product, but it looks similar to hydroton/LECA/expanded glass? That is probably a larger size than we are looking for. Something for a nice bed for the clay to lay on. It's really just a filler, to stretch your clay. An approximately kitty litter sized particle gives us good drainage, holds both water and air, and the particle size won't let the clay pieces slip down into the turface layer.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

KC3 said:


> It's a cheaper leca alternative but it's not as large. I'd say it is in between kitty litter and leca size but it definately sounds like it is bigger then what you're after. It was only $28 for a 65lb bag though and what I've seen leca go for around here you couldn't beat it lol


If you could show me a handful, I could get a better idea. 
Turface, however, only costs around $15 for a 50 lb bag.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

That is certainly a deal, I have yet to see that in my area though. I'm kind of limited being in such a small town and would probably have to venture out of the way to get some.



Pumilo said:


> If you could show me a handful, I could get a better idea.
> Turface, however, only costs around $15 for a 50 lb bag.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have really small hands so you know so it looks bigger then it is lol


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That would probably work fine.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

It's extremely light as well, just figured I'd participate and throw another idea out there for people


----------

